# Got to try out my new PantherMill2



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally got to spend some time making sawdust... Lots of nice boards. Here are a few beautiful Red Cedar.










Also did a few Oak, and the biggest was a 10'- 21" Red Pine.
Lots to learn, lots of fun.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Sa-weeet ! !


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Congrats on the mill. Beautiful slabs you got there. Keep em comin.


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

nice to see you got a mill, what powerhead did you match with it? how did it do on the oak? would be kinda cool if you could get someone to snap a couple of pics when your using it. let the addiction begin.


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

I've got a 660, 32" bar/woodland pro ripping chain. The saw did pretty well on the Oak. With a sharp chain it pulled all the way through the 17-18" x 8' Red Oak. I have a bunch of pics, just need to upload from my camera.


----------



## kpantherpro (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW, that is beeeeeuuauTeeefullll... and with my mill, I'm like a proud papa... lol and even though I spend most of my time in the shop making these, that right there is what it's all about... let the addiction begin and thank you for sharing, thanks again


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks PantherPro... I've had a lot of fun so far, and been very happy with it and the results.


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Here are a few new pics


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

very cool, nice looking lumber! sticker, stack, dry, mill more lumber, build something with free lumber, repeat!:yes:


----------



## kpantherpro (Oct 3, 2011)

hey just a little tip to get even smoother cuts, I can see your stop start marks which is not really a big deal, especially if you plan on running them through a sander/planer, but if you want even smoother cuts never stop the saw from moving forward completely, always be relaxed as your cutting and keep your wedges, close by I usually wear a shirt or pants with big pockets, or even one of those cheap handi-aprons works too, after about a foot in place wedges both sides there and then about halfway and towards the last foot also, as your exiting the log slow your saw down just a bit, after a bit of paractice you'll see some really clean/smooth cuts.


----------

